# '02 Topaz Blue 330Ci First Pictures



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Thanks Rip! Phil do you know anyone else that would like to hook up that have nice cars?? I got a couple of friends that don't drive bmw's but maybe they can tag along with their new cars.
> I work Sat & Sun 3-11pm unfortunately....maybe we can cruise like 10-1:30 or something, if thats too short we can plan it another week. Let me know if you still want to do something, everyone else in the Harrisburg Area is invited!!!
> 
> I don't know any good places to go... Maybe up through the mountains or down to lancaster or lebanon somewhere... I haven't had the exact car to go cruisin for awhile.
> ...


I'll be at the park on Friday night, usually there every week

This weekend may be a push for me but YES we will definately hook up and go for a ride. If you want to do the Lancaster area I'm familiar with a lot of back roads that can be fun

If you work 3-11 all the time we should have lunch some day, I work in HBG.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

You hang out at the park cool I used to work there before I got a real job that paid good money  

I think we should hold off on this weekend too, I want to keep some short distances with it for awhile. I work 3-11 everyday practically.... I really want to get on dayshift but morning classes don't help much. 

I got a bunch of friends that work over in Camphill with me we could all meet up for lunch sometime. Throw me a PM then.


----------

